# Good day today



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Got up this mourning at 6:15 and got read drank some coffee and locked my dogs up and head out my door got up in my stand and sat for an hour and me being young and stupid i got cold and left and walked around my woods seeing if i could spook one and shot it if it stopped well.. i kick up 4 and then walked back in the house to warm up and see 5 does walk from my stand p***** me off so i went and sat and saw 1 but it saw me get my bow and then wait another hour walked back to my house and saw 3 walk towards my stand so i walked back and sat and saw 4 but did get a shot they were about 40 yards away..

a total of 17 deer.. from 7 to 11 oclock not bad


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta be patient man and stay put :beer:


----------

